# [Résolu] Raccourci clavier mac ne fonctionne pas sur Windows 10 Bootcamp



## therots (13 Décembre 2017)

Salut à tous,
Apres deux heures de recherche sur Gogole, je ne parvient pas à résoudre mon problème.
J'ai un W10 64bits sur mon MacBook air en dual boot. Tout fonctionne parfaitement bien sauf, car y a toujours un pépin, depuis un certain temps je n'ai plus accès au raccourcit du clavier mac( up/down luminosité, ni le son, ni l’éclairage du clavier). Je ne vois absolument pas d'ou cela peut venir.
J'ai déjà mis à jour les pilotes bootcamp par clé USB.
Tout fonctionné lors de l'installation de W10, je ne m'en suis rendu compte que ce matin en voulant baisser le son.
Merci d'avance.
Nico.


Edit: je viens de trouvé la solutions sur le forums.... juste une mauvaise recherche de ma part je met le lien de la solution : https://forums.macg.co/threads/touches-fonctions-f1-f12-inutilisables-depuis-maj-bootcamp.827132/


----------

